# 

## żuczekk

Witam
Stoimy przed dylematem wygładzenia tynków piaskowo-cementowo-wapiennych.
Po rozeznaniu tematu zaczęliśmy czyścić je drobnym papierem ściernym. Efekt jest prawie dobry. Ale prawie. Chwila nieuwagi i robią się rysy po przejechaniu packą gdy jest pod nią piach. Testowaliśmy również siatki od zacierania gładzi, oczko 100. Tu już efekt jest lepszy ale jest też małe ale. Jedna siatka wychodzi na 1 m2.
Ściany ogólnie zrobione są bardzo dobrze. Równo ułożona struktura, Brak głębszych rys czy niedoróbek.

Czy jedyną alternatywą dla uzyskania efektu gładkości jest położenie cienkiej warstwy gładzi?
Może papier ścierny lub siatkę montować na szlifierkę oscylacyjną.

Miał ktoś może podobny problem?
Prosimy o propozycje lub stosowane przez forumowiczów rozwiązania.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Witam
> Stoimy przed dylematem wygładzenia tynków piaskowo-cementowo-wapiennych.
> Po rozeznaniu tematu zaczęliśmy czyścić je drobnym papierem ściernym. Efekt jest prawie dobry. Ale prawie. Chwila nieuwagi i robią się rysy po przejechaniu packą gdy jest pod nią piach. Testowaliśmy również siatki od zacierania gładzi, oczko 100. Tu już efekt jest lepszy ale jest też małe ale. Jedna siatka wychodzi na 1 m2.
> Ściany ogólnie zrobione są bardzo dobrze. Równo ułożona struktura, Brak głębszych rys czy niedoróbek.
> 
> Czy jedyną alternatywą dla uzyskania efektu gładkości jest położenie cienkiej warstwy gładzi?
> Może papier ścierny lub siatkę montować na szlifierkę oscylacyjną.
> 
> Miał ktoś może podobny problem?
> Prosimy o propozycje lub stosowane przez forumowiczów rozwiązania.


Jeżeli tynk jest bardzo twardy to można spróbować z szlifierką, w innym wypadku można zrobić w tynku dziurę i wtedy bez szpachlowania się nie obejdzie. Tynk cementowo-wapienny zawsze będzie miał jakąś tam fakturkę w końcu zawiera w sobie piasek.

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

Witam
Też miałem ten dylemat. Sam próbowałem papierem 100, to brygada od poddasza mnie wyśmiała.
Panowie zrobili mi to w 2 dni, papierem chyba o granulacji 24.
Kosztowało mnie to 1 zł/m2. W sumie zapłaciłem 600 złoty, powiem szczerze wyszło rewelacyjnie.

----------


## witekgo

A  czy ten papier mieli na jakieś szlifierce czy robili to ręcznie?? I jaki to jest papier 24

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

Robota była robiona ręcznie.

----------


## żuczekk

> Witam
> Też miałem ten dylemat. Sam próbowałem papierem 100, to brygada od poddasza mnie wyśmiała.
> Panowie zrobili mi to w 2 dni, papierem chyba o granulacji 24.
> Kosztowało mnie to 1 zł/m2. W sumie zapłaciłem 600 złoty, powiem szczerze wyszło rewelacyjnie.


My testowaliśmy papier 40. Dziś kupie i sprawdzę 25 jak sugerujecie. Tynk nie jest twardy, więc ta opcja mechaniczna odpada. Sprawdzę i dam znać. Ale ogólnie nastawiam się na cienką warstwę gładzi.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> My testowaliśmy papier 40. Dziś kupie i sprawdzę 25 jak sugerujecie. Tynk nie jest twardy, więc ta opcja mechaniczna odpada. Sprawdzę i dam znać. Ale ogólnie nastawiam się na cienką warstwę gładzi.


Też uważam że gładź to lepsze rozwiązanie bo jeśli na tynku c-w narobi się dziur to niczym tego nie zarobisz tak aby nie było widać różnicy a jak masz gładź to nawet w słoiczku troszkę gipsu rozrobisz wszystko załatasz i będzie ok

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

Witam
Jak chcecie to będę w sobotę na budowie to mogę pstryknąć zdjęcia jak te ściany wyglądają.
Może uda mi się znaleźć pozostałości papieru ściernego to dam znać konkretnie jakiej był granulacji.

----------


## żuczekk

Witam
Wczoraj nie udało mi się sprawdzić papieru. Hydraulicy kończą mi piec i trochę brakło czasu. Właśnie pomysł z cienką warstwą gładzi ma ten plus, że można poprawić jakiś ubytek. Tynki są naprawdę równe ale porowatości się bardzo nie da zniwelować farbą. A malować trzy razy to trochę szkoda kasy. A Michał tynki miałeś z worka czy też tak tradycyjnie robione. My mieszkamy w okolicach Włoszczowy i piach był gdzieś z okolic Chęcin. Pstryknij fotkę i się pochwal

----------


## Tadi1

Jeśli miałbym tynki cementowo-wapienne to raczej też bym je szpachlował, jednak gips łatwiej poprawić.

----------


## pblochu

miałem podobną sytuację 
Nie bawiłem się w szlifowanie tylko naniosłem warstwę akryl-putzu  czy jakoś tam się ten pseudo gips w wiadrze nazywał
Nanosiłem, a wręcz wcierałem go pacą z tworzywa sztucznego - (takie pseudo szlamowanie)
Nie szlifowałem - nie trzeba było warstewka 0.0nic
Drobne nierówności (na łączeniach) poprawiałem wałkiem o krótkim włosie  zwilżonym wodą 
Wyszło jak po gipsowaniu

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

> Witam
> Wczoraj nie udało mi się sprawdzić papieru. Hydraulicy kończą mi piec i trochę brakło czasu. Właśnie pomysł z cienką warstwą gładzi ma ten plus, że można poprawić jakiś ubytek. Tynki są naprawdę równe ale porowatości się bardzo nie da zniwelować farbą. A malować trzy razy to trochę szkoda kasy. A Michał tynki miałeś z worka czy też tak tradycyjnie robione. My mieszkamy w okolicach Włoszczowy i piach był gdzieś z okolic Chęcin. Pstryknij fotkę i się pochwal


Ok jak będę w piątek po południu na budowie lub w sobotę rano to pstryknę foty i rzucę na forum.
Ja brałem piach spod Pińczowa. Dostałem numer od właściciela ekipy robiącej tynki i u niego zamówiłem.
Ten sam właściciel też robił mi wylewki i od tego samego dostawcy brałem piach.
Tynki robione tradycyjnie z maszyny stojącej przed domem  :smile:

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

Witam
Zamieszczam dla zainteresowanych zdjęcia po ręcznym szlifowaniu. Wiadomo fakturka delikatna została.
Mi osobiście to nie przeszkadza.

----------


## Tadi1

Ładnie nawet ale ja i tak wszystko bym szpachlował tak chociaż delikatnie bo w tej porowatej powierzchni będzie zabierał się kurz. Poza tym jak przy montarzu drzwi albo czegokolwiek narobią dziur to będzie kłopot...

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

Tutaj masz rację kolego Tadi1. Miałem już taką sytuację przy wieszaniu grzejnika na ściance działowej.
Panowie się przewiercili na drugą stronę ściany. Mam dobry kontakt z ekipą od tynków i Oni naprawiają wszystko bez problemów.
Powiem tak śladu nie ma po naprawach  :smile:

----------


## Tadi1

> Tutaj masz rację kolego Tadi1. Miałem już taką sytuację przy wieszaniu grzejnika na ściance działowej.
> Panowie się przewiercili na drugą stronę ściany. Mam dobry kontakt z ekipą od tynków i Oni naprawiają wszystko bez problemów.
> Powiem tak śladu nie ma po naprawach


ale czym oni to naprawią ? bo przecież nie połączysz tynku cementowego z cementowym...sam próbowałem u siebie w garażu i jakoś nie wychodziło...

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

> ale czym oni to naprawią ? bo przecież nie połączysz tynku cementowego z cementowym...sam próbowałem u siebie w garażu i jakoś nie wychodziło...


Powiem szczerze że nie wiem co oni stosują. Wiem tylko jak przy ich pierwszej wizycie przygotowałem dla nich wszystkie potrzebne składniki do zrobienia zaprawy.
To ich nawet nie dotknęli bo mieli ze sobą swoją już gotową zaprawę.

----------


## Tadi1

> Powiem szczerze że nie wiem co oni stosują. Wiem tylko jak przy ich pierwszej wizycie przygotowałem dla nich wszystkie potrzebne składniki do zrobienia zaprawy.
> To ich nawet nie dotknęli bo mieli ze sobą swoją już gotową zaprawę.


ale będziesz po nich dzwonił za każdym razem jak na ścianie pojawi się jakaś dziurka? wtedy to już raczej dobrego kontaktu z nimi nie będziesz miał :roll eyes: 

w mieszkanku w bloku mam gips i jak pojawi się jakieś uszkodzenie to bez problemu rozrabiam sobie odrobine gipsu i po sprawie (zastanawia mnie tylko czemu ten gips taki słaby?), natomiast w garażu mam cementówkę którą połatałem też gipsem i jakoś nie wygląda to za fajnie...ale to tylko garaż więc ok.

----------


## heavyk

> Witam
> Zamieszczam dla zainteresowanych zdjęcia po ręcznym szlifowaniu. Wiadomo fakturka delikatna została.
> Mi osobiście to nie przeszkadza.


Podobają mi się te tynki.
Czy możesz wrzucić jakąś fotkę jak wyglądały przed szlifowaniem ?

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

> Podobają mi się te tynki.
> Czy możesz wrzucić jakąś fotkę jak wyglądały przed szlifowaniem ?


 Witam
Będę w piątek lub sobotę na budowie to pstryknę zdjęcia z budynku gospodarczego bo tam nie było szlifowane.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Wasze tynki c-w były zacierane ręcznie czy maszynowo (zacieraczką do tynków cw), a spotkał się ktoś z zacieraniem kwarcu zacieraczką z tarczą filcową?

----------


## Darek_P

Do wygładzenia tynków cementowo-wapiennych polecam gładź wapienną. Sam położyłem u siebie gładź Maxit ip300. Wciera się ją w tynk pacą gumową. Robi się to na mokro i nie trzeba jej szlifować.

Zaletą jest przede wszystkim zachowanie twardości tynku, bo gładź wypełnia tylko pory pomiędzy drobinkami piasku. Wyrównuje się faktura ściany (efekt skórki pomarańczy). No i mamy zachowane wszelkie zalety tynków c-w, bo to ten sam materiał: cement portlandzki i wapno. Można też ukryć ewentualne przeróbki instalacji w ścianach.

Oprócz wymienionej przeze mnie firmy Maxit (teraz chyba to spółka z Weber-em), gładź wapienną produkuje Alpol, Baumit, Kreisel i pewnie inni.

Pozdrawiam

Darek

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Ciekawe takiej opcji jeszcze nie rozpatrywałem, czyli rozumiem że u siebie też na tynki cw nakładałeś tą gładź wapienną? pytanie co do grubości nakładania tej gładzi na tynk cw, ewentualnie ile warstw trzeba nałożyć tej gładzi aby uzyskać jakiś właściwy efekt?? masz może jakieś zdjęcia jak to ostatecznie wygląd

----------


## EWBUD

http://www.netweber.pl/wykanczanie-w...ber-gt592.html

Webera jeszcze nie robiłem, ale Alpol ma podobne rozwiązanie: http://www.alpol.pl/pl/katalog_produktow/go:17:54/
Robiłem kiedyś próbę ww. i muszę przyznać, że efekt jest niezły - wychodzi szyba - ale nie do końca mnie ten produkt zadowolił: żeby osiągnąć dobry efekt trzeba było się TROCHĘ pobawić.

----------


## EWBUD

Zapomniałem dodać: 
ja stosuję AT 304 -  efekt jest zadowalający (obróbka też jest czasochłonna), fajna, biała powierzchnia z drobną strukturką.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Darek_P

Andrzej & Grażyna: gładź wapienną wciera się praktycznie na zero. W moim wypadku Maxit zaleca grubość 0-3mm. Najłatwiej zrobić właśnie te 0 mm. Z grubszą warstwą jest trochę zabawy.

Niektóre ściany tynkarze zrobili na tyle gładko, że wystarczy wetrzeć mokrą zaprawę w pory ściany. To jest chyba właśnie te 0 mm. Część ścian jest bardziej "kostropata" i tu trzeba nałożyć warstwę około 1-2 mm. Im grubsza warstwa, tym bardziej ciężko się ją nakłada. Materiał naniesiony na ścianę maże się pod gumową pacą. Trzeba go wtedy lekko rozetrzeć dla wyrównania grubości warstwy, chwilę odczekać aby podeschło i dotrzeć pacą zamoczoną w wodzie.

Osobiście sprawdziłem taką metodę:

1.
Nakładam niewielką ilość zaprawy (tyle co na łyżce od zupy) na gumową pacę i wcieram w ścianę.

2.
Tą samą gumową pacą zanurzoną w wodzie rozcieram zaprawę po ścianie. Najlepiej robić to coraz szerszymi okrężnymi ruchami w obu kierunkach, żeby zniwelować uskoki materiału z kolejnych nakładanych porcji. Dobrze jest puścić sobie po ścianie boczne światło z halogena.

3.
Po wyschnięciu gruntuję ścianę biała farbą Kabe Aquatex rozrobioną w stosunku 1:1 z wodą. To jest farba dyspersyjno-krzemianowa, więc jak znalazł na tynki cementowo-wapienne. Nie wymaga stosowania gruntu, zapewnia swobodne odprowadzanie wilgoci i według zapewnień producenta nie pęka i nie łuszczy się. Mnie osobiście przekanała głeboko matowa faktura, bo o taką mi chodziło. No i na tej farbie łatwo zrobić poprawki. Na lateksowej pewnie by się nie dało.

4.
Po wyschnięciu farby puszczam światło halogena na ścianę i szukam niedoróbek (takich niezaciągniętych "placków"). Szeroką szpachelką wypełniam te niedoróbki i zacieram suchą pacą gumową. Materiału musi być tylko tyle, żeby wypełniał "placek" i nie wychodził na zewnątrz. Przy dużych lub głębokich niedoróbkach lepiej dołożyć materiał dwa razy, niż dać go za dużo.

5.
Jak poprawki wyschną - przemalowuję je farbą z wodą (1:1) dla wyrównania koloru.

Zdjęć nie robiłem, bo nie wiem czy cokolwiek będzie widać. Dla mnie ściana wychodzi rewelacyjna. Sporo robiłem poprawek w tynkach i nic nie widać.

Część ścian próbowałem robić tak jak gładź gipsową: nakładałem gładź wapienną i szlifowałem. Tak się też da, tylko roboty jest więcej a ściana mniej odporna na uderzenia. Zaletą jest to, że przy szlifowaniu papierem ściernym pył jest jaiś inny niż przy gipsie. Nie roznosi się po całym domu, tylko opada na dół.

Pozdrawiam

Darek

----------


## Balto

Tak na marginesie: jeżeli niektórzy zalecają dodać zaprawy wapiennej, czy tynku wapiennego - to zastanawia mnie skład tych wszystkich "firmowych" wynalazków, ale to na marginesie. Gdzieś pisałem: grubość dziur bierze się z "wielkości" wypełniacza, zaś kolor tynku z cementu. Skład jest w zasadzie u każdego taki sam... z różną ilością wapna, lub chemii mającej za zadanie uplastycznić go nieco bardziej.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Zastanawiam się nad wypożyczeniem zacieraczki do tynków c-w, czy ktoś może doradzić jakich tarcz (gąbka, filc, styropian) używać aby uzyskać najlepszy efekt???

----------


## EWBUD

> Zastanawiam się nad wypożyczeniem zacieraczki do tynków c-w, czy ktoś może doradzić jakich tarcz (gąbka, filc, styropian) używać aby uzyskać najlepszy efekt???


Nie wypożyczaj bo i tak rękami będziesz poprawiał  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Jednak sobie wymyśliłem żeby najpierw spróbować zacieraczką żeby mieć porównanie :smile:  dlatego chciałbym wiedzieć jakie tarcze najlepiej stosować albo w jakiej kolejności?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## EWBUD

ja używałem plastikowej perforowanej - wychodziło całkiem przyjemnie, ale rączką mimo to trzeba było korekty robić.

----------


## atsyrut

Po moich przygodach z "tynkarzami" i tynkami cementowo-wapiennymi z posypką z piasku kwarcowego 
https://picasaweb.google.com/1042919...PvM7drD2YHxlQE

porządnie wgryzłem się w ten temat i faktycznie- jeśłi ma być gładko - to gładź jest potrzebna,,,, w cementowo wapiennych w strukturze jest piasek i tego nie przeskoczymy...  Oczywiście pomalować da się wszytsko - ale zależy czego oczekujemy od powierzchni. Spotkałem się z opiniami że najpierw gips, potem dwie lub nawet trzy warstwy gładzi,,,,  oczywiście im równiejsze tynki tym mniej warstw, Często jest tak że wystarczy jedna warstwa.

*ale najważniejsze* to wziąć sprawdzoną ekipę tynkarską  z polecenia - obejrzeć ich kilka prac , porozmawiac z inwestorami.... dobra ekipa to potem minimalne koszty przy gładzeniu i malowaniu... 

ekipa z ogłoszenia bez referencji  - widać efekty u mnie.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> ekipa z ogłoszenia bez referencji  - widać efekty u mnie.


Ekipa z ogłoszenia to nic złego, ale zawsze trzeba poprosić aby pokazali swoje wcześniejsze prace alba to którą aktualnie wykonują i po sprawie.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Ekipa ekipą ale ja chciałbym sam spróbować i zobaczyć co mi wyjdzie  :eek:  a planuję zacząć od garażu ale dlatego rozpatruję różne opcje a najbardziej przemawia do mnie tynkowanie w ostatniej warstwie z piaskiem kwarcowym o granulacji 0,1 - 0,3mm  :smile:  ktoś to już przerabiał??

----------


## atsyrut

Oglądałem ich prace w trakcie.... ale nie po zakończeniu i to był mój błąd

ja przerabiałem piasek kwarcowy.... pewnie nie jest to złe - gdyby było dobrze położone

----------

